# What sweep clean brush to use?



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

I've got a Pallo double ended grinder brush but I've found that the bristle end looses the odd bristle whilst doing the sweep clean, ending up in my Ramekin pot. Usually I can see them and hook them out especially as I spoon the grounds into the portafilter.

I want to start direct dosing now I'm confident that I get the correct dose out once ground but concerned that I might miss a bristle.

Recommendations on a better bristle safe/secure brush please?

Richard


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Small paint brushes from B&Q or similar have served me well - they are very durable


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

That's what I use the little square ones.

I have known of people using natural fibres like pastry brushes but you pay more for these.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd recommend paying a little extra and opting for a 'no bristle loss' version if you're going to purchase a paint brush. Have been using one myself for quite some time.


----------



## S-Type (Dec 27, 2016)

Paint brush with natural fibres not plastic or similar. Little more to pay, but it is worth it. Model with wooden handle looks better...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Screwfix have this set for only £3.49


----------



## S-Type (Dec 27, 2016)

DoubleShot said:


> Screwfix have this set for only £3.49


Yes ... but this is with synthetic bristles and plastic handle... little more money and you can buy one with wooden handle and natural bristles and "no bristle loss"... Buy it once and it will last for years and it is better paired with espresso tools...


----------

